# Beet pulp and alfalfa pellets



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

How much beet pulp pellets and alfalfa pellets would you feed a 4 month old kid daily? Also how much grain should they be getting at that age completely weaned?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Doeling, buck, or wether? Dairy or meat? What are your plans for this kid? My replacement doelings (meat) do not get more than a lb of grain/pellets per day under any circumstances. Wethers I'm growing out for slaughter usually get 1-2 lbs per day. Future herd bucks get around 1 to 1 1/2 lbs. 

Be aware that anytime you mix pellets, grain, or both you are changing the protein content of the ration. For example - alfalfa pellets have 18% protein, while beet pulp has around 8% so by mixing the 2 half and half you are lowering the protein of the mix to around 10% because the beet pulp is replacing part of the alfalfa pellets.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Also what size goat?


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

They are Nubian so I'm going to be using them for milk. I have some does and a buck all around the same age


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

If you're feeding good quality alfalfa hay, they don't need more than about 1/2 - 1 lb. If good quality grass, about 1 lb. Keep an eye on them and don't let them get fat. When doelings get too fat they deposit fat in their udders and it reduces their milking ability. Once it's there, it's very difficult to get rid of. I would not feed straight alfalfa to a buck, I would feed grass/alfalfa or a high quality grass. Of course, it's up to you. With alfalfa, I wouldn't feed more than 1 lb of grain. High quality grass, maybe 1 1/2 lbs. I hope this helps.


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

How do you convert lbs into scoops? Or some other way that I can measure?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

KRuss said:


> How do you convert lbs into scoops? Or some other way that I can measure?


2 cups = 1 lb.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

2 cups of Alfalfa pellets is only about 10ozs. 

Alfalfa pellets are not grain, they are chopped hay. I feed them free choice to everyone the same as I would if I was feeding alfalfa hay. I put enough in their feeders that they don't quite finish them before their next feeding. They regulate themselves quite well eating about 1 to 2 percent of their body weight daily. 
Beet pulp is quite high in calories but, they are fiber calories not grain calories. They are basically a forage. I start at about a pound a day to youngsters once they are worked into them.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

goathiker said:


> 2 cups of Alfalfa pellets is only about 10ozs.


I beg to differ. According to my scale, 1 cup is 1/2 lb. But, I used a dry weight measuring cup, too.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

GoatCrazy said:


> I beg to differ. According to my scale, 1 cup is 1/2 lb. But, I used a dry weight measuring cup, too.


 So, you get the exact same pellets I do from Haystack farms in Oregon and they are exactly the same diameter, length, and gravity? 
Does your cup also measure rolled oats and whole oats at the same weight?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Since each grain is different, it would be a good idea to weight what each buys to get a weight on how much their scoop is...I use foldgers coffee can...if I weigh my alfalfa pellets and then yours Im sure it would be different....each company as their own sizes, pressure used to form the pellet, so one with a higher pressure would be heavier than a more airy pellet...this includes all grain choices...it is also a good practice weighing every so often to make sure our "pound" didnt grow in size....something that happens with my serving of ice cream


----------



## RacinRevo0818 (Jun 12, 2013)

Man harsh thread. Do people really have to argue about the weight of 1/2 cup? Kinda makes beginners leery of posting on here! Can't we all just get along?


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

Ok I just have A 2 quart feed scoop that I use for my horse feed. Roughly how would you convert that?


----------



## dezak91 (Feb 22, 2013)

I too use a horse scoop and have just learned to adjust based on how they do with certain amounts. I fill with grain up to the top of the handle and that is probably 2 to 2 1/2 cups.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I've been wondering if I should feed free choice alfalfa to my goats, but I'm afraid they'll eat themselves sick if I do. They'll kill for any kind of grain, food, alfalfa, etc. I've been giving my alpine does around four pounds of alfalfa a day, along with a cup of BOSS and beets and/or squash, and other vegetables, and they always want more. Do you think if they were fed more grain they would eat less alfalfa, as in the right amount for their need?


----------



## dezak91 (Feb 22, 2013)

We feed alfalfa twice a day and only feed the amount that they will clean up completely. If some is left then the next feeding they get less. Only the does we are milking or anytime one has to go into the stand for shots or trimmings get any grain. Bucks and wethers get beet pulp in place of grain. Keep their diets mostly hay and not too much grain. You'll know how much or how little to feed them based on how their body condition looks. Everyday I look everybody over and can determine if their feed needs to be adjusted.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

dezak91 said:


> We feed alfalfa twice a day and only feed the amount that they will clean up completely. If some is left then the next feeding they get less. Only the does we are milking or anytime one has to go into the stand for shots or trimmings get any grain. Bucks and wethers get beet pulp in place of grain. Keep their diets mostly hay and not too much grain. You'll know how much or how little to feed them based on how their body condition looks. Everyday I look everybody over and can determine if their feed needs to be adjusted.


That sounds like a good system; I don't want to feed much/or any grain if I van help it. But my milkers are looking a bit thin, so I'm not sure what else to add to their diet?


----------



## hanna5977 (May 7, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> Doeling, buck, or wether? Dairy or meat? What are your plans for this kid? My replacement doelings (meat) do not get more than a lb of grain/pellets per day under any circumstances. Wethers I'm growing out for slaughter usually get 1-2 lbs per day. Future herd bucks get around 1 to 1 1/2 lbs.
> 
> Be aware that anytime you mix pellets, grain, or both you are changing the protein content of the ration. For example - alfalfa pellets have 18% protein, while beet pulp has around 8% so by mixing the 2 half and half you are lowering the protein of the mix to around 10% because the beet pulp is replacing part of the alfalfa pellets.


ok so kids that are wethers, gonna be working goats, only get 1 lb goat feed a day? or less..i was feeding them 1 lb in morn and 1 lb in evening for 4 kids..i cut back to 1 lb in evening for all four so thats bout 1/4 lb per goat a day and all the hay and fresh grass they can eat..hooves were growing way to fast..trimming every other week..so am i doing this right? or do i need to add more kid goat pellets a day?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

hanna5977 said:


> ok so kids that are wethers, gonna be working goats, only get 1 lb goat feed a day? or less..i was feeding them 1 lb in morn and 1 lb in evening for 4 kids..i cut back to 1 lb in evening for all four so thats bout 1/4 lb per goat a day and all the hay and fresh grass they can eat..hooves were growing way to fast..trimming every other week..so am i doing this right? or do i need to add more kid goat pellets a day?


How old are the kids, what breed, and what kind of hay are they getting? Front hooves or all four?


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

goathiker said:


> So, you get the exact same pellets I do from Haystack farms in Oregon and they are exactly the same diameter, length, and gravity?
> Does your cup also measure rolled oats and whole oats at the same weight?


Hey I get my feed from haystack too! Where are you located?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Down below Salem toward the coast a few miles out from Willimina.


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Down below Salem toward the coast a few miles out from Willimina.


Hmm I didnt know they sold it out of town. Thats awsome! I live a few miles where its made.


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

So what are the benefits of feeding beet pulp to goats? My girls are on a 50/50 alfalfa bermuda pellet and minerals. I'm having trouble finding purina goat chow at my local feed stores, they seem very limited on the goat feed they supply. They are almost completely weaned, should I add beet pulp to their diets once they are completely off the bottle? If so, how much should I feed? They are Nigerian/Nubian and will be used for dairy. Do I not need to worry about the grain until they are pregnant or lactating? I've heard of people using sweet feed for their milkers. Is this the same sweet feed as horses get? Not trying to steal the thread sorry!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nope, I don't like sweet feed at all. Your choice though. If you can get rolled grains 1 part rolled oats, 1 part rolled barley, and 1 part beet pulp pellets works well. If not that, a controlled sugar and starch, low fat horse feed works well. Horse feed is much much better quality then goat food so you're ahead there. What brands does your store sell? I can you find a good one.


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Nope, I don't like sweet feed at all. Your choice though. If you can get rolled grains 1 part rolled oats, 1 part rolled barley, and 1 part beet pulp pellets works well. If not that, a controlled sugar and starch, low fat horse feed works well. Horse feed is much much better quality then goat food so you're ahead there. What brands does your store sell? I can you find a good one.


THANK YOU! You are the first person who has actually explained what "grain" is! I know what I consider grain for horses but not sure what I was supposed to feed my girls other than the pre packaged stuff. Yes, I can get rolled oats, barley, and beet pulp easily. The only pellets I've found just says show goat feed on it...I bought it but the girls don't seem fond of it. I may have to do some more hunting though. Ok, so how many cups per day per girl of the mix you described? They are about 10 weeks old now.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ha, I love it...

Grain = seeds of plants, whole or rolled
Textured feed = pellets and grains usually smothered in molasses
Feed = pellets of whatever fell on the floor 

Since they are so young, just start with a cup of oats. They won't even eat that in a day usually. They have to build the right rumen bacteria for digesting real grains. 2 cups of rolled oats doesn't weigh much. After they are eating that well, start the barley. Barley weighs more then oats, I could weigh a cup on Sunday for you. The beet pulp, just sprinkle a few on their hay pellets and see if they are big enough to chew them yet. You do need to mix it by weight, but, I've never had a goat over eat natural grains. They actually get bored and leave them for later. Well, except Bean, he's determined to be Obese. 
Yours are so little though, they won't over eat. When I put milkers on the stand, they eat until I'm done milking. 
I don't know, I just don't seem to have the problems that others do with feed and textured grains.


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks Goathiker  I will start with that and see how they do. So, just for clarification the beet pulp shreds do not need to be soaked prior to feeding? We have to soak them for our horses, but I know they are grazers not ruminant feeders so I'm guessing the goats don't have the same difficulties with it?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No, beet pulp doesn't have to be soaked. I do in the winter sometimes just to give them a warm meal but, it's not necessary.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Nope, I don't like sweet feed at all. Your choice though. If you can get rolled grains 1 part rolled oats, 1 part rolled barley, and 1 part beet pulp pellets works well. If not that, a controlled sugar and starch, low fat horse feed works well. Horse feed is much much better quality then goat food so you're ahead there. What brands does your store sell? I can you find a good one.


So what is the reason you don't like sweet feed? I don't know anything about it... But I asked my dad to pick up some %16 Dumor feed for our milk does, and he got Dumor sweet feed for show goats instead. They loved it, but that could just be 'cause they've been off grain for a while. Though they usually go crazy over any kind.
It did not list the ingredients, which I thought odd...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's a good one to compare actually. 
My feed: rolled oats, rolled barley, beet pulp, alfalfa pellets, orchard grass hay, and some alfalfa hay. Nutra-Lux goat minerals and Sea kelp. 
See how I can tell you exactly what my girls are eating? 

Now yours: Dumor Show Goat pelleted feed
Roughage products, Processed grain by-products, Forage products, Plant protein products, Grain products, Molasses products, Calcium carbonate, Salt, ANIMAL FAT, Ammonium chloride, vit D, vit E, vit A, Propionic Acid (preservative), Sorbic Acid (preservative), Benzoic Acid (preservative), Methylparaben (preservative), Silicon Dioxide Propylparaben (preservative), BHT (preservative), and various minerals. 

So...What are your goats eating exactly?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

goathiker said:


> So...What are your goats eating exactly?


Exactly! I do not like buying prepackaged feed at all. That's part of the reason that we were considering not giving them grain, but alfalfa, beets, BOSS, and 
whatever else we could scrounge up, as organic feed is so expensive. 
But they weren't getting enough nutrition that way, so the Dumor was basically a quick fix until we figure out our options.
I think we're just going to bite the bullet and get organic grain from Coyote Creek Mill soon. You can look them up if you like. I've heard a lot of good reports about their feed. It just really pricey. I know it's worth it, but we're just poor farmers here!


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm curious; what are the beet pellets for? Nutrition wise.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I will add though, that I don't think the Dumor show feed we have is pelleted. I can't remember for sure, but it was more, for lack of a better word, wet and there were kernels of corn and such, I'm pretty sure no pellets. I don't know if Dumor makes diff. kinds of show feed?


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

I think the term is textured feed?


----------

